# Meth kit trouble



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

*Methanol injection kit trouble plz help*

I have a complete devils own meth kit and it came on my 20th when i bought the car. Its been fine through the first few refills, but when i refilled it recently i started the methonal in and it overflowed as a result of already being full (my car had been sitting at a shop for about 2 months then i drove it for about 2 weeks when i went to refill it). anyways i let it be and now 2 months later plus a 400 mile road trip in which i ripped it most of the way my meth tank is still filled almost to the brim. MY meth starts shooting at 8psi and the light to signal it is still going on. Is something clogged or what can the problem be??? PM me or post for help pleasee.


----------

